# Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

Wie setzt man in einen Teich die Pflanzen richtig ein ? In einem Plastik körbchen einpflanzen und in den Teich versenken oder mit Erde reinpflanzen ? Wie macht man es richtig oder würde das mit den Plastik körbchen funktionieren? :smoki


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

Hallo,
erstmal kommt es auf die Pflanzenzohne an dazu kann ich dir auch noch diese Links empfehlen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26900
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1016

MfG Phil


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

yaa die zonen is mir klar nur einpflanzen geht das mit den platik körben??


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

Hallo,
was meinst du mit platik?plastik?und wenn was für plastik körbe solche extra für den Teich?
MfG Phil


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

Es kommt drauf an...du kannst in Töpfen (für Wasserpflanzen) pflanzen, oder direkt frei in den Teich. Evtl konkretisierst du Deine Frage etwas. 

[OT]Habe Dein Thema mal in die Pflanzenecke verschoben [/OT]


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

Mahlzeit, um dem Kind mal ein Gesicht zu geben:

die Plastikkörbe sind warscheinlich diese gelochten Pflanzkörbe - ich weiss auch nicht wie sie heissen. 

Am besten (so hab ich´s gemacht, nachdem ich´s woanders gesehen hatte) das Körbchen mit diesem Jute-Material aus dem die Pflanztaschen sind, auskleiden und gewaschenen Sand einfüllen und dabei die Pflanze einsetzen.

Evtl die Pflanze mit einem größeren Stein beim in den Teich setzen beschweren, damit sie nicht ausgeschwemmt, oder von gründelnden Fischen rausgezogen wird. 

Das ganze (bei größerer Tiefe stufenweise) in den Teich auf Endtiefe setzen und dann gib dem Ganzen ein paar Wochen Zeit - wächst, blüht und gedeiht. Viel Spaß.


----------



## muschtang (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*

Ahh bloß keine Pflanzkörbe. Ich musste mal einen Fisch aus einem Pflanzkorb befreien....er hatte sich zwischen den Maschen verfangen und sich die beiden Seiten blutig aufgescheuert. Ein grausamer Anblick. Nimm lieber Pflanztaschen http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/bilder/produkte/velda/pfllanzkorb.jpg


----------



## R8. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie setzt man Pflanzen richtig ein ??*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, um dem Kind mal ein Gesicht zu geben:
> 
> die Plastikkörbe sind warscheinlich diese gelochten Pflanzkörbe - ich weiss auch nicht wie sie heissen.
> 
> ...



Vielen vielen dank genauso hab ichs gemacht ! Hab zwar noch nicht viele Pflanzen erstmal nur 4 aber wollte erstma schauen wie schnell die wachsen usw. 

Danke !


----------

